# suhosin.session.encrypt Fehler



## Nanotron (9. Apr. 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir gestern Abend ispconfig3 auf meinem Server installiert. Nun wollte ich heute roundcube installieren und muss feststellen, dass Roundcube immer wieder den folgenden Fehler ausspuckt: 
suhosin.session.encrypt:  NOT OK(is '1', should be '0')

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass ich suhosin.session.encrypt = 0 in irgend eine php.ini schreiben muss. Leider weiß ich nicht an welcher Stelle und auch nicht in welche php.ini. Ich abe drei php.inis. 
Einaml  unter apache2,cgi und cli. Wo muss ich das dann hinzufügen? wozu gehört dieses suhosin überhaupt? Php benutze ich übrigens über suphp.

Würde mich sehr über hilfe freuen!

Mfg 
Nanotron


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2010)

In der apache2 php.ini


----------

